# Reassurance please



## ruthelliot (Oct 11, 2011)

I know all older children and adults are regular screened for retinopathy but had kind of assumed at Bens age (4 and a half) it wasnt something we need to think about just yet - is that the case? He had an eye check by the orthoptist at nursery today and has been referred to the dept at hospital for a further exam as the letter says he has reduced vision in both eyes. Now I am long sighted and wear glasses as does one of his brothers so it could just be that but his appointment could take up to 12 weeks so just looking for some reassurance - I know I'm prob being very neurotic but it always worried me that for the first 2 years his control was very poor - although his hba1c was never above 9 and often in the low 8's this was a result of huge swings every day with results often in the high teens or twenties.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2011)

The eye screenings are just the normal procedure, and a good one at that......

Everyone is different, but it took me many years of poor control [double figure HbA1c] to even get minor background retinopathy............

So I am confident all will be well.........


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 11, 2011)

Try not to worry it is probably that he is short/long sighted if he has sibling who already wears glasses. If it were anything they were worried about then would have thought they would give you urgent appointment - my daughter was seen the same week when problems with her eyes were discovered.

Young children can get eye problems but it is very rare - my daughters team have never had another case other than my K so please try not to worry, and at least he is being checked out (((hugs)))


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 11, 2011)

Almost certainly it will be 'normal' long or short sightedness.  All children are routinely checked at school/nursery at this age and two or three per class normally get letters.  In my area retinopathy screening doesn't start until the age of 12.  Not sure if that's normal the country over or not.  Please don't worry, though from what I gather from on here and my son, having high sugars can temporarily disturb vision.  Maybe that's why they want the hospital to check your child.  Do you know if any other children had a referral?  If so, was that to the hospital or just local optician of your choice?


----------



## ruthelliot (Oct 28, 2011)

Belated thank you all for the sensible words of reassurance. Some kids were advised to see an optician others sent to hospital but think that's normal practice. He had his check up a few days ago and despite a few illnesses etc in last few months his hba1c was 7.0 - to say I'm over the moon is an understatement. Eye appt is mid November but Ive got my sensible hat back on and not worrying. X


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2011)

hee hee - my niece was so young when she had her first vision test, it was animals not letters, so the eye chart read eg Elephant, Monkey, Tiger.  Sheep, Cow, Pig, Goat.  Horse, Cat, Dog .... you get the picture !!  

And she was generally as blind as a bat - we felt awful cos we'd just all sort of assumed she was gorgeous, but thick!  The glasses proved us wrong, but she's still gorgeous anyway!


----------

